# First Drum in Del Bay



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

From another board:Today was a beutiful day on the bay! We boated 16 stripers to around 20lbs and also had 1 drum in the mix that was around 35lbs! We had our limit by 9:30AM, and we were back to the dock by 11:20Am. The action is hot right now and doesn't seem to be slowing down! (Thank God) 

Captain Jeremy will post the picture later!

Thanks to out crew today for doing a great job!

Another awesome day aboard the STALKER! 

[ 04-23-2004, 08:34 PM: Message edited by: striper2278 ]

--------------------
striper2278
Capt.Skip
(THE ANIMAL)
Your Open Boat Specialist!!

**New 30'Island Hopper**
STALKER SPORT FISHING


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

I've heard a few good things about the Stalker. They actually do combination striper/drum 
pick-up charters. Might be one of the better bargains on the Delaware Bay....


----------



## outcastn41 (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Murphman I fished with you that day my name is paul the big guy,that was some trip had a great time fishin with you guys you did a great job that day.And to everyone else if you want to catch stripers than stalker is the boat you want to fish on, they are also great tuna fisherman also don't forget the offshore bite.


paul
outcastn41


----------

